# Eclipse: dll in Projekt nutzen?



## AlArenal (13. Mai 2005)

Tag!

Ich versuche hier gerade krampfhaft JNIWrapper, bzw. JExplorer zu avaluieren (siehe www.jniwrapper.com ). Problem: Wenn ich die Anwendung in Eclipse starte bekomme ich es ums verrecken nicht hin, dass die zugehörige jniwrap.dll (zu der auch noch zwei LIC-Dateien mit den Lizenzschlüsseln gehören) gefunden wird.

Ich hab schon das Verzeichnis zum Klassenpfad hinzugefügt und was-weiß-ich-nicht. Entweder bin ich zu blöde oder Eclipse 

java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jniwrap in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at com.jniwrapper.an.run(SourceFile:201)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.jniwrapper.u.a(SourceFile:205)
	at com.jniwrapper.Library.a(SourceFile:44)
	at com.jniwrapper.Library.a(SourceFile:69)
	at com.jniwrapper.Library.c(SourceFile:79)
	at com.jniwrapper.PlatformContext.a(SourceFile:252)
	at com.jniwrapper.PlatformContext.i(SourceFile:76)
	at com.jniwrapper.Pointer.<clinit>(SourceFile:25)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at com.jniwrapper.l.a(SourceFile:27)
	at com.jniwrapper.l.<clinit>(SourceFile:27)
	at com.jniwrapper.u.a(SourceFile:153)
	at com.jniwrapper.win32.ie.U.a(SourceFile:56)
	at com.jniwrapper.win32.ie.U.<init>(SourceFile:44)
	at com.jniwrapper.win32.ie.c.<clinit>(SourceFile:56)
	at com.jniwrapper.win32.ie.Browser.a(SourceFile:67)
	at com.jniwrapper.win32.ie.Browser.<init>(SourceFile:48)
	at com.jniwrapper.win32.ie.Browser.<init>(SourceFile:40)
	at com.s3.pbone.PBConnector.openBrowserWindow(PBConnector.java:1099)
	at com.s3.pbone.PBConnector.openDocumentWindow(PBConnector.java:311)
	at com.s3.pfc.ui.swing.PFCTreeTable$IconMouseListener.mouseClicked(PFCTreeTable.java:401)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## ronny (13. Mai 2005)

hmmm, kopier mal die dll in ein verzeichnis von deinem projekt...
z. B. /dll

dann sagst du bei der "run" Konfiguration bei vm arguments:

-Djava.library.path=${project_loc}/dll

damit sollte er eigentlich die dll einbinden..

ich hab das so mit den SWT-dlls gemacht. vielleicht
klappt das ja bei dir auch.


----------



## AlArenal (13. Mai 2005)

Danke das scheint zu funzen, nun hagelts ne Exception weil er meint er könne die kernel32 nicht finden..


----------



## AlArenal (13. Mai 2005)

Okay, hab manuell c:\windows\system32 noch hinzugefügt und nun scheint es zu laufen.. nur noch nicht so, wie ich das gerne hätte


----------



## Roar (13. Mai 2005)

also ich hab meine dlls einfach in das projektverzeichnis gelegt und gut is :-/


----------



## AlArenal (13. Mai 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich hab meine dlls einfach in das projektverzeichnis gelegt und gut is :-/



In der Tat, das geht auch. Macht auch Sinn, da das Projektverzeichnis von Eclipse zum Pfad hinzugefügt wird...


----------

